# I think the jeweler substituted a 395 battery for a 371 in my Tag 4000 WF1120?



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Just changed my battery in my Tag 4000 WF1120 and found a 395 battery in there. Since it uses a crown to hold the battery in the substitution worked. I just put in a fresh 371. It has a lower profile and was probably the correct size. Any thoughts on this?? Does any Tags take a 395?


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

The 371 is the correct battery to use with the battery "crown". With the 395 its too tall with the crown and puts unnecessary pressure on the battery and movement. My watchmaster stated this could damage the movement over the long haul. I have complete confidence in him, so I'm sure he's seen evidence of this in his 30+ years of experience. 

My guess is the 395 is a more commonly used and sold model so its better for the jewelers to stock. The batteries I switch out are 395s by far.

The new TAGs with the revised 1 & 4 jewel ETA movements actually reference the cell number on the movement. Its 371

I've also seen the cell number referenced in movement catalogs for the corresponding movements.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you very much. This is what I thought. The 371 fit flush and just looked correct. Since I change my own batteries now, I wont be going back to that jeweler anyway. They sell several top tier Swiss watches and should have know better.










Thanks again.


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

Fyi often a thicker battery will cause the hands to be inoperatable as the excess size will cause huge pressure on the movement.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

The scary thing is the 395 battery was in there for 3 years and the watch kept stellar time. Just one more reason to buy a 3 bit/clamp case wrench and change the battery yourself.


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

Imo can't of been to bad a fit then. Some of those case wrench tools are very poor quality!:-(


----------



## 817 pilot (Sep 19, 2021)

I collect Tag Heuer. The 395 is the correct battery. Tag has a slightly larger caseback to fit the thicker 395 battery from factory. You can use a 371 but you need to install a battery spacer and it'll obviously have a lower lifespan.


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

817 pilot said:


> I collect Tag Heuer. The 395 is the correct battery. Tag has a slightly larger caseback to fit the thicker 395 battery from factory. You can use a 371 but you need to install a battery spacer and it'll obviously have a lower lifespan.


Almost tricked me into responding to a thread from 2009....

That's a bad newbie, BAD.


----------

